# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  ندى فاضل : لجأت إلى مشعوذة لفك عقدة زواجي

## الحصن نيوز

قالت الفنانة والمذيعة اللبنانية ندى فاضل، أنها لجأت إلى مشعوذة لمساعدتها في فك عقدتها في الزواج، إلا أنها بعدما كشفت حقيقة المشعوذة أصيبت بالشلل.






وفيما أكدت أنها لا تخجل من الحديث عن لحظات ضعفها وظروفها السيئة؛ أكدت أنها تمتلك مواصفات الزوجة الجيدة، نافيةً أن يكون "دور فتاة الليل الذي رفضته سببًا في ابتعادها عن التمثيل " .


وقالت النجمة اللبنانية": إنها لم تخجل من الاعتراف بالخطأ الذي ارتكبته في لحظة ضعف إيمان وإحباط بسبب الظروف السيئة التي كانت تمر بها، ورسالتها تحتم عليها أن تكون صادقة مع نفسها والآخرين".


لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

